# Wild Camping In Dorset



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We are planning to go to Dorset the first two weeks in June
Anyone got any suggestions for wildcamping spots
We spent our Honeymoon in Swanage 37 years ago.
So hoping this visit will be just as much fun.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> We are planning to go to Dorset the first two weeks in June
> Anyone got any suggestions for wildcamping spots
> We spent our Honeymoon in Swanage 37 years ago.
> So hoping this visit will be just as much fun.


I am not saying you will not find anywhere but you are coming to what must be the most MH unfriendly county in England. The Purbecks council area, where Swanage is located, is particularly unwelcoming.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Have a look here,http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map
or go to wild Camping for Motorhomes, a rival site to this, but I dont think they will mind as I am a paid up member of both.
:lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

On the road to Kimmeridge bay from Corfe there is an old quarry (now a car park) as you go over the hill on the left hand side. You can see it on google earth (with a van in it) and its in the camp site database here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3036

Andy


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Andy just the job


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We wild camped here a couple of years ago - approached from Corfe Castle. We've seen others at the same location. Stunning 360-degree views.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.634...8XQFFcCVy591ScsyOi7zew&cbp=12,297.83,,0,13.29

We've also wild camped closer to Corfe out of season, but not sure I'd want to in June unless desperate.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.641...kg7ApoPy7eCFd2sDG_E_jA&cbp=12,279.55,,0,11.22


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike
Please keep em coming everyone


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

rayc said:


> you are coming to what must be the most MH unfriendly county in England. The Purbecks council area, where Swanage is located, is particularly unwelcoming.


Will 2nd that,, :twisted:

Got a ticket once for parking in a car park coach area in Wareham

Not that there were any signs, or coaches for that matter, when we arrived, and left a couple of hours later

I for one won't be returning to Dorset and spending money in the county


----------



## Nubian (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi kev1, put "wildcamping"into a seach engine this should bring up a club that you can join that has members who have wildcamped all over this country and the world. They have addresses where you should be able to wildcamp. "N"


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

.[/quote]

I am not saying you will not find anywhere but you are coming to what must be the most MH unfriendly county in England. The Purbecks council area, where Swanage is located, is particularly unwelcoming.[/quote]

I do know that quite a few years ago some motorhomers spoilt wild camping (and on street parking) for the rest of us


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks TJ, Nubian and Polly

Kev


----------

